# Muddy barn, need help !



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Couldn't you nail some tar paper on there for the winter until you can afford a nice roof? I believe that, that is what we did last year with our new shelter. Gutters are pretty cheap and easy to throw up too.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

"Roll roofing" is the cheapest type of waterproofing you can get as far as I know. Like what AQHA13 suggested it's basically tar paper but it comes on a roll.


----------



## site4pets (Sep 28, 2010)

I checked pricing for this locally its super cheap, thanks for you all recommendations:lol::?:shock::-o!


----------

